# What Apps have you got??



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Following on from Nukes post I thought I'd ask what Apps everyone has for their ipod/iphone?

My 2 favourites at the moment are...

ipint - a brilliant freebie, fill a glass of lager on screen and then down it from your ipod  

Virtual Zippo - another freebie, pull out your zippo, flip the top and light it, love this one and I don't even smoke.

Whats your favourite (preferably free) App :?: 

Pete


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

ifart


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Light Saber - totally pointless and great for play fighting!!


----------



## seakay (Apr 10, 2008)

SPAWN is strangely entertaining.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Carpenter Handy Level......a spirit level which is great for levelling M/H on site.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

translater/shazam/unblock me. dennis


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

2lb Golden Delicious

What Banans do you have?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Wordwarp............addictive.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*apps*

so far having only had the i phone for a few days.....

e bay
sky news
tv guide
shazam
campsites
movies
mygas
aroundme..................excellent for motorhome use

whoopie.....it annoys the hell out of lady dinger


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

G-Park , Tells you where you parked in those places you visit and directs you back via gps.

Spots, Tells you all the Free wi-fi locations near you.

Coordinates, Converts co-ordinates to/from Decimal


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> G-Park , Tells you where you parked in those places you visit and directs you back via gps.
> 
> Spots, Tells you all the Free wi-fi locations near you.
> 
> Coordinates, Converts co-ordinates to/from Decimal


Does this signal the end of the flags and flagpoles that are essential at Peterborough and other shows to find your van?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Wytonknaus said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> > G-Park , Tells you where you parked in those places you visit and directs you back via gps.
> ...


It could do cos it is pretty accurate when it fully locates you.

It's very good we used it one year in Milan and if it hadn't been for that we would never have found parking place, and it does take you walking route and also allows you to take a picture of where you are ie street name etc.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Bubblewrap - pop as many bubbles as you can in 45 seconds :lol:










Pete


----------



## navigator (Aug 31, 2006)

I've had an iPhone for a while now. 

Favourite Apps are:

Useful Apps:
RouteBuddy Atlas (by far the most useful, syncs with RouteBuddy on Mac)
Digital Clock (fab LED clock which we prop up at night in the motorhome)
eBay Mobile
Facebook
London Tube
BBC News
Flickr
Gas Cubby (keeps all my car & motorhome running costs)
Sky+ Remote Record
National Rail
Sky News

Fun Apps:
Orange Wednesday
Geocaching (if you haven't tried this yet, do so)
IRC Rally (Monte Carlo on now)
Last.fm
MotionX GPS

Mindless Fun Apps:
Trism
Flags Fun - World
Pocket Alan (Partridge)

And quite a few others which are rubbish!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Tucabo tide predictor (FREE) - shows times of high and low tides, and the heights, and other useful stuff I haven't bothered to look at :roll: All at our specific location.

Great for us as we live by the sea, and often go walking on the beach, especially as there's one bit where you might get a bit stuck if the tide comes in on you 8O 

Gerald


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

There are some fantastic apps, I have seven pages of the things on my iPhone. In addition to those already mentioned, my favourites are:-

Solitaire City - A great collection of solitaire type card games, costs a fiver, but well worth that as it whiles away many a dull moment waiting for the boss.

WeatherPro - A good weather app, much better than the app supplied with the phone.

There are many translation apps, worth having abroad, I have French, Italian, German, Portuguese and Spanish.

Tides - Handy for fishing, birdwatching and general beach type things.

Newspaper apps for the Independent, Telegraph and Guardian. The Guardian one is best IMHO, but costs £2.39 or something like that whereas the others are free.

Currencies - For those us who have to watch the Euro for the best rate.

GB Locate - Gives you OS Grid reference and lat & long for your current location.

Radar locators for UK and various european countries. All free and make up for a deficiency in my old satnav. I use AlertMe and NRadarFree. Only downside is different app for each country.

DirectGov Travel News - Does what it says on the tin.

Various town maps with satellite position facility. I have about two dozen of these for various continental cities, mostly free or 59p. They are loaded onto the phone when I go abroad and removed when not required. Stops you getting lost and usually has a return to car bit. As the maps are pre-loaded, you don't have to pay a fortune using the google mapping app supplied on the phone.

These are just a few of the great apps around, they are definitely what makes owning an iPhone worthwhile.

Sandy


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

The complete works of Jane Austen (free!)

These 3 apps for children from Duck Duck Moose @ 59p each:
The Wheels on the Bus
Old MacDonald
Itsy Bitsy Spider

The are great for keeping my granddaughter amused in the car, and I like them too.



Chris


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have downloaded the full wikipedia database to my ipod touch. Indispensable for settling those arguments in pubs 

Karl


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Some good apps there, ta.

A bit off topic but it's my thread  ......

I have just downloaded the 'How katie pulled Boris' free ebook onto my computer, see >here<

Its in pdf format - is it possible to load this onto my ipod Touch and if so - How?

Pete


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

peejay said:


> Some good apps there, ta.
> 
> A bit off topic but it's my thread  ......
> 
> ...


There is an app called PDF reader Pro, at .59 p it is well worth it and you will be able to read any and all PDF files.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The only app I have gives you a box to type a number in and then you can press a button and it phones the number. 8) Cutting edge stuff really. 8O


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

My best apps...

Kindle
Accuweather
NetNewsWire
Reuters NewsPro
NatWest
Facebook
Skype
Truphone - definitely the best app for free wi fi phone calls back to the UK
Twitterific
Bump
ebay
Postman
iTrip Journa
Doodle Jump
UK Traffic
National Rail
London City
iTheatre
Trivial Pursuit (multiplayer wifi)
Scrabble (Multiplayer wifi)
Enjoy Sudoku Daily
iPhunny
Ocarina
Italina Pro translator

Oh dear, I'm an iPhone geek (this last one is not an app!!)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Some good apps there, ta.
> ...


Cheers Les, downloaded that and it works a treat.

Is there nothing you don't know about ipods  :roll:

Pete


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

XE currency. converts dosh from your present location, which it picks up automatically (with permission) so can load latest exchange rate.


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

My favourites because they are practical are;

- Your Orange (allows you to keep track of Your Account if you're on Orange)

- Sky + (Remote record on Sky+ when you're away!)

- The Trainline (for checking train times if you fancy popping out on the train for a day)

- Around Me (useful for finding things around you as the name suggests  )


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

gromett said:


> I have downloaded the full wikipedia database to my ipod touch. Indispensable for settling those arguments in pubs
> 
> Karl


Got quite excited then as that sounds a real winner but I've discovered that you can't enable the latest Touch as a disk drive so it won't work.

Any comments?

Ian


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://appsfire.com/selection.php?cid=1264253183-556442577&title=daves+apps


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*new app*

have just down loaded this FREE app which appears quite good
called .. voucher cloud.

When in any particular area it will alert you and show what shops or restuarants are doing special deals eg eat two for the price of one or 20% off a certain item.

To qualify you simply show the advert / voucher on the i phone and enjoy the discount.

Seems too good to be true...take alook


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats an I phone? I have a Nokia 6thousand something? Will that do?


C.


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

clive, thats a brick


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*apps*

happy birthday.....get anything nice ? :toothy2:


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

Na, once you get to my age they arent worth celebrating


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A couple more i've been messing around with...

Imdb - brilliant for researching films - free
PositionApp - shows you the current popular apps - free
Google Earth - free
iPlanner uk - great if youre a shift worker, plots your shifts ona year planner, only 59p

Not downlaoded yet but - Tesco Clubcard app - free, every little helps :lol: 

pete


----------

